# A taste of what we're up against...



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Westminster Council have just imposed a fine on anyone caught feeding pidgeons in Trafalger Square. This includes the north bank because the art galleries there complained about the bird seed left on the ground outside their galleries. Feeding birds in the square has, I think, been banned for at least a year but now you can be fined quite a large sum of money for it.

A spokeswoman from PETA who, in my opinion, got totally the wrong end of the stick about what was going on said that other countries had introduced contraceptive feed to stop the pidgeons breeding and it would be better to reduce the feeding gradually to reduce the risk of starvation.

I listened to this and thought... what has contraceptive feed and starvation got to do with not feeding pidgeons in Trafalger square ? Was culling mentioned ? _No_... Was reducing pidgeon numbers mentioned ? _No._ How big is Trafalger Square on the scale of Pidgeon food sources for the UK pidgeon population ?... _Not very big._... _tiny ?_

Now I am no pidgeon expert ( according to the spell checker, I can't even spell it ) 
but going purely by David Attenborough programs and natural behaviour of every animal in existance... *if the food dries up in one location, they move to another. They do not just sit around and starve themselves to death.
*
Or have I got the wrong end of the stick ?

If this is PETA's response to a complete "Non-Problem" .... what chance do we have as animal keepers who they despise ?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Your on the right lines, animals move on, and adapt.

And as for our chances, time most of us wake up and smell the bacon.

One thing though, wasn't it poultry and racing pidgeons that were not under much scrutiny?

I know these aren't racing pidgeons but it's an interesting turn of events.


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

A few years back they introduced some peregrine falcons to cut the numbers a bit in certain parts of London. They're successfully breeding but there's still (a hundred and) one too many pigeons.

They are irritating and I'm sure nobody would miss them from certain parts of town, I'm more concerned about trying to get rid of them from my garden! I wouldn't kill them, just get them to move on.

PETA and their ilk tend to get things mixed up all the time and always assume/act against the worst case scenario. They may have small brains (and pigeons!) but they're not stupid enough to wait a week at the risk of starving to death rather than fly somewhere else for food and a new home.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

It just strikes me that the response given has nothing to do with the question at hand. 

_oooo... someone said the word pigeon... they're actually talking about not feeding them and getting them to move on naturally... but that does not matter, let's talk about death and culling.
_
Is this a tactic the PKL should adopt when questions are asked by 'the public' ? It obviously works.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Oddly enough...*

Hi R/B

True .....

The PKL are already thinking up ways of answering questions as well designing promotional campaigns that work in exactly the same way as that of the likes of Peta.

R


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I seem to recall that Ken Livingstone was originally advised on how to deal with the pigeons by Animal Aid and their expert :lol2: Clifford Warwick.

As for PETA, try having a read here PETA Trial (Day 1): Jury Selection and a Bombshell

Gordon


----------

